

When Will Amazon Start Shipping Cash? - adamsmith
http://www.xobni.com/asmith/archives/75

======
mynameishere
I don't get the joke. And I thought everyone knew about the Tuscan Milk (see
991 reviews):

[http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-Milk-
Gallon-128/dp/B00032...](http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-Milk-
Gallon-128/dp/B00032G1S0)

And let's not forget the Badonkadonk:

[http://www.amazon.com/JL421-Badonkadonk-Land-Cruiser-
Tank/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/JL421-Badonkadonk-Land-Cruiser-
Tank/dp/B00067F1CE)

------
smanek
I've started using Amazon for a lot more stuff since they set up 'Subscribe &
Save' ([http://www.amazon.com/Subscribe-Save-
Grocery/b/ref=sc_iw_r_1...](http://www.amazon.com/Subscribe-Save-
Grocery/b/ref=sc_iw_r_1_16310101_1?ie=UTF8&node=251482011)).

Basically, they provide 15% off a lot of household items and free shipping.
There isn't really any 'subscribing' either. You just sign up for what you
want, and after you get it once you can cancel that 'subscription' with no
penalty.

I've found that it's often cheaper than even Costco (generally they're about
equal once I factor in transportation costs and tax). And it's far faster and
easier.

(Not affiliated with Amazon, just a happy customer)

------
dfranke
I'll bet Tipjoy would appreciate it if they did.

------
thingsilearned
Why would you want cash when you can have amazon bucks? :)

------
tdavis
Talk about poor margins!

~~~
sah
Are you nuts? ATMs get away with margins around 1% (say, a buck or two on an
average withdrawal between $100 and $200). That looks low compared to the
margins bookstores make, but the warehousing costs are negative!

------
ajkirwin
Who needs cash?

